# Cats talking...so cute!



## Pink_minx (Mar 20, 2006)

I found a video on youtube.com there's these cats saying hello, and MA MA, and etc. I think its so cute! after I watched this video I tried to have my cats talk but they just stared at me blank lol. For you cat lovers you should def. watch it its so cuute!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wPUif...h=funny%20cats​


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Mar 20, 2006)

OMG... thats weird ass but kinda funny... love the last kitty... my kitten talks all day long but I can never get anything too intelligent like that outta her mouth LOL... If only I could understand her...


----------



## Sanne (Mar 21, 2006)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Pei (Mar 22, 2006)

AWWWWWWWWWWWWW~~~~~~~

CUTTTTTEEEE!!!!!

I wanna own a cat SOOOOOOOOo much


----------



## Pink_minx (Mar 22, 2006)

yeah cats are so adorable they do the cutest and funniest things.


----------



## pucci (Mar 22, 2006)

The mama one is adorable


----------



## Pink_minx (Mar 23, 2006)

yeah the mama one is my favorite, soo cuuute. I tried having my cat say "mama" but it didnt work, must take a long time to train those cats to say stuff like that.


----------



## kimmy (Apr 3, 2006)

ahahahahaha and they say cats can't do tricks!


----------

